

Show HN: A curated weekly email, of problems that need solving - spencerwalden
http://www.spencer-walden.com/canyousolveit/

======
anilgulecha
A sample of the newsletter? Maybe the most recent one?

~~~
spencerwalden
It's something I have just started, I am getting the first edition ready now
:) I will have it as a sample on the site once done.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Where do they come from?

